# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  4 hòn đảo dự đoán sẽ gây sốt năm 2016

## hoangtung50

Nam Du, Phú Quý, Thổ Chu, Điệp Sơn được dự đoán sẽ là 4 hòn đảo được những bạn trẻ đam mê du lịch tìm đến vào năm 2016. Mỗi vùng biển đảo đều mang đến những nét đặc trưng bí ẩn riêng, thôi thúc trí tò mò và tính ham thích khám phá khi bạn đặt chân đến đây.

----------


## hantt.163

Woa! đẹp quá!

----------

